# Kipor Generator, anyone had one long term...?



## daveandcarol

Hi all!

I'm looking at buying a new Kipor generator, has anyone used one long term, can you recommend them?

Regards, Dave and Carol.

P.S. Please don't post loads of replys complaining about noisey gens, we'll only be using it when we're well away from people, wild camping.


----------



## 88781

Not got one (on the wish list) but apparently they are great for M/homers  

Are you looking at the Ti or Tc range? 

Regards M&D


----------



## daveandcarol

*Ti or Tc?*

Hi M&D

Not sure about Ti or Tc, had a quick look at the specs but still not sure...

Do you have any idea? :roll:

Regards, Dave and Carol.


----------



## 89043

*Kipor Tc Ti*

Hi
Just finished info collection because there was one Tc in the offerings at Makro. Will translate my conclusions posted a day or to ago on the Flemish site. Thanks for basic info to Kipor International for adequate and to the point info, be it that we had a bit dificulties to understand each others English, my Chinese being even poorer, and they were not particulary fluent in Flemish. Also collected some observations from Canada and US.

The Kipor lookalike from the Honda exists in two completely different versions (although the specs look that similar) en both are sold under a number of brands. Makro's version is named LoadUp, there is also Kawa, Kipor and KDE, and if you orders a number high enough you can have your own brand, even with technical modifications.

De two versions are 
the Sinemaster or "i" serie en de Campermate or" c" serie. 
Both series have a lot in common with the Honda: the alternator and motor built on the same axle, the safety cutouts, the econo throtle, the silencing and the general working principle. The alternator AC output is rectified filtered and stabilized, the direct current is transformed into AC again and there is the catch .

The Ti sinemaster as the Honda got a pure sine mosfet AC "inverter", the Tc Campermate has a modified sine wave "inverter" rather a square wave said my contact.

Originally what as Tc Campermate went to the US and canadian market had been developed to feed big projectors, up to several Kw, but also down to 1Kw, rated 900W, on a 1300W drive, those we get on our market now.

Even the bigger "c" range machines were not able to get running the airco's our US and Cn friends bought them for. The Chinese plainly answerred that the Tc were not meant to drive motors and that Ti should be used for that.

It is the same answer they gave me: if you want a generator to drive most applications from motors, to power tools, computer gear you should buy a Ti Sinemaster, if you need a cheaper generator that will be able to be used for some applications you can go for the Campermate Tc... what some applications are is in the first instance the projectors KDE delivers as options, but I would not try flurescent lighting as modified sinus "inverters" are noteworthy poor with capacitive loads.

None of the positive experiences I collected dated back furthet than six month
Noise level was judged equal to Honda, generators compared at equal distance. 
No one used a generator for other than occasional backup purposes.
One used Ti for "all purposes" inclusive compressor fridge and charging batteries over an AC loader. One used a Tc but mainly for lighting, halogen an d incandescent, and heating (cooling but by an electrolux fridge) and a radiant heater with a small fan. The latter is interesting as modified sinus inverters often behave better on a capacitive or inductive load if given the major chunk of their load as resistive load.

As for me because Ti is not yet on our market but only Tc... I keep the boat off
Hope thes gives you some clues
Archi

hope not to much flemish remained interjected while i typed over my original text
. 
Groetjes 
Archi


----------



## 88781

The Ti Series are digital generators, and produces pure sine wave power, allowing the use of sensitive equipment such as computers.

More here http://www.lcsautosat.co.uk/Docs/Generators.htm

Regards M&D


----------



## Bazbro

A brilliant response, thank you, Archi. Thanks for taking the trouble to translate your original for the benefit of all of us.


----------



## 89043

*welcome*

Hi BarryandSue
No trouble thats where forums are for.
Maybe I just add that both ti and tc are termed "digital generators" by the Kipor people
that term points to the way the stabilisation of the DC buffer is achieved
by "digital" instead of "analog" control
so both should have one quality in common:
a stable Vmax. Also Veff should be stable for the Ti,
Veff for the Tc might be very dependent on the load.
Archi


----------



## daveandcarol

*Tc type with air con...?*

Hi all!

Am I right in saying that the Tc type won't run my air conditioning unit as it has a motor that runs the compressor? 8O

Must I buy the Ti type?

Regards, Dave and Carol?


----------



## 89043

That is the informtion I have got. On Us and Canadian sites there were many complaints about kipor/kawa not being able to start airco's until it was established they were using Tc, dealers overthere swapped the Tc for TI against additional payment. Power rating were 3500 VA and over.

>Take into account that A/ even a Ti will need to be rated high enough in power to start a compressor 3x the rated power uptake of the compressor is a minimun. Normal operation will take only rated power. Actual power needed for starting differs from airco to airco. Problem is that the motor driving the compresor starts from "stalled" condition with the compressor, presurised against closed valves.

B/ That driving an airco from gen power is an expensive operation for sure with the actual gas prices. Although with the tropical heat we get here now one is willing to pay a premium for some fresh air.
Kind regards 
Archi


----------

